# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Περιοδος & duty cycle

## ventouza6969

καλησπερα παιδες,

διαβαζοντας ενα βιβλιο τωρα λεει οτι εχει επικρατησει το οδηγημα με pwm γιατι κραταμε σταθερο την περιοδο 
και παιζουμε με το duty cycle κ εχει ως πλεονεκτημα σε σχεση με το να μεταβαλουμε την περιοδο να μην εχουμε 
αρμονικες. Αν τωρα ειναι ο μοναδικος τροπος για να ελεγξω την εξοδο με το να αλλαζω την περιοδο 
πως μπορω να δω τι αρμονικες εμφανιζονται?

ευχαριστω!

----------


## arkoudiaris

αυτό που μάλλον το βιβλίο εννοεί είναι ότι κρατώντας σταθερή την συχνότητα γνωρίζεις ποιας τάξης αρμονικές θα έμφανιστούν στο κύκλωμα σου...αν παίζεις με την συχνότητα του pwm τότε η τάξη των αρμονικών σου θα μεταβάλλεται..

----------

